# Domestic violence and hidden recording



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

http://www.morningticker.com/2015/09/us-army-ranger-uses-gopro-to-capture-wifes-domestic-violence/


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

She grabs his nuts and will probably only receive a slap on the wrist. If he pimp slaps her, he is a felon. Seems fair...


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

I was shocked that the article stated one in four men are victims of domestic violence. It just shows that it's more prevalent than thought.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Good for him for catching her. The other poster is probably right she will just get a slap on the hand. 

C


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

bfree said:


> I was shocked that the article stated one in four men are victims of domestic violence. It just shows that it's more prevalent than thought.


I am not. I did a few papers about this in college. 
Some argue, along with female to male rape, it is higher. The stigma is ugly. All you have to do is read some threads here,other places as well, to realize how negative it is for a man to claim abuse. No, I am not blaming either gender because I've seen both side toe the line "men are stronger and can't be abused" line.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Without that recording no one would believe it actually happened. I've had my one and only trip to the help line.


----------

